# Rupture of Membranes



## PURNIMA (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

Could anyone help me out in picking upn the approrpiate ICD code for premature of rupture of membrane for 20wks pregnant female.

The code 658.1 says -premature rupture less than 24hrs prior to the onset of labor. 

I suggested my coders to pick up 658.83- otehr problems associated with amniotic cavity and membranes. Please let me know if this is correct or do we have any specific code?

Thanks in advance

Purnima S, CPC


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 20, 2010)

I'd go with 658.83


----------



## abhaykoli (May 21, 2010)

same dx: 658.83


----------



## PURNIMA (May 22, 2010)

Many Thanks for your clarification,

Have a good weekend!

Purnima S, CPC


----------

